# Is bacteria beneficial



## Steve1 (Jan 27, 2020)

Has anyone used products such as Great White mycorrhizae? Is a product like this beneficial during regular growth? Is it something to use proactively?


----------



## umbra (Jan 27, 2020)

I use it when I transplant


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 28, 2020)

My fave potting mix (canna bio terra) has mycos, and I wouldn't have it any other way!
It helps maintain optimal conditions for the root-media interface.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 28, 2020)

I use mycorrhizae, any brand.


----------



## Steve1 (Jan 28, 2020)

Rosebud said:


> I use mycorrhizae, any brand.


How often is this something you would use? when transplanting? Once a month? After flushing?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 28, 2020)

mycorrhizae Is a fungi that establishes a relationship with the roots...helping to gather nutrients and bringing them to the roots for absorption...you want it in the soil...you can add it to your soil before planting or at transplant time...I supposed if you had to you could work some into the top soil but better at the root level...sprinkle some into the hole and on the root ball when transplanting...or even when planting beans I put some in that hole too...
It only needs happen once unless your feeding something that kills fungi...


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 28, 2020)

Steve, it's great when you're transplanting. You can mix it into the soil, and because it is made of living organisms, if it's happy, it will colonize and continue to grow and spread within the pot. To make the beneficials happy, it's important to allow healthy wet/dry cycles,  keep your pH appropriate,  and many folks will add a bit of molasses to the ferts as an extra encouragement. They have a sweet tooth too, ya know


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 28, 2020)

I use it when i transplant seedlings or when i take clones. I have done like stinky said and mixed it the soil if I forgot when planting. I put it in tea sometimes right before applying. It is good stuff. It is like us eating yogurt.


----------



## umbra (Jan 28, 2020)

Couple of misconceptions about bacteria vs Great White. Mycorrhizal fungi will remain in stasis until it receives a chemical transmitter from the roots of a plant. It does not benefit from molasses in any way. Other beneficial bacteria do. As for Trichoderma, they are hunters and eat bad bacteria and microbes.


----------

